# MI PC parece un coche que no arranca



## Nastyboy (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola, jajaj, ¿por qué de ese título?, pues porque cuando yo apreto el botón de encendido, durante una fracción de segundo, parece arrancar, pero luego se para (se apaga), e incluso sin apretar el botón, lo reintenta por sí mismo un par de veces, lo que es algo sorprendente, pues en un botón normalmente abierto......

Consigo arrancar el ordenador tras abrirlo, desconectar perifericos e innumerables intentos puenteando a mano los dos pines de la placa donde se conecta el botón de encendido. Puedo llegar a tardar 1h en que se deje arrancar
Una vez que me ha arrancado, apago, reconecto los dispositivos y lo vuelvo a encender. Una vez encendido es no manifiesta ninguna anomalia, puede permanecer dias y dias sin parar, pero si se lo apago, volvemos a lo mismo.

He cambiado la fuente, la pila del BIOS y probado con los dispositivos descoinectados. El problema persiste.
Noto tambien que los datos del BIOS se borran, incluso con pila nueva

¿QUé opináis?. Yo creo que el problema está en la placa, quizas algo de condensadores que afectan solo al encendido.

Opiniones, please

feliz 2011


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2011)

Tenes el manual de tu placa?, (es raro si nadie lo toco no deberia pasar) cerca de la pila y de la bios hay tres terminales con tres puentes en un sentido trabaja y en el otro borra los datos, supuestamente esta en retención de datos estando apagada sobre ese puente y masa tiene que haber 3V si no los hay algo le pso al impreso ya que no llegan los 3V de la pila.

Proba sacar el puente y fijarte que no este sulfatado que el contacto sea bueno


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 6, 2011)

si, el jumper jbat, lo tengo controlado y está en orden.
En este momento te escribo desde ese pc, lo he logrado arrancar y ahora va como la seda
De ordinario está sobre los pines 1 y 2, si pongo que en 2 y 3 se borraría la cmos. Qué voltajes y entre que pines para comprobar?. con el pc apagado, supongo

gracias


----------



## Ramon-DC (Ene 6, 2011)

Tengo una pc con el mismo problema, bueno tenía pues lo solucione, pasaba que la RAM estaba corrupta, Presionaba el boton de Power, iniciaba por unos segundos y se apagaba, abria el gabinete reseteaba la BIOS con el jumper clasico, y encendia sin ningun problema, lo que estaba pasando era que al resetear la BIOS no hacia el chekeo de la ram y arrancaba la PC normalmente y podias trabajar agusto, pero si la reiniciabas, esta presentaba el mismo problema. Verifica las RAM amigo, pasa un test de memoria.

Saludos


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 7, 2011)

Lo haré, gracias.
De todos modos intuyo que no será eso. Yo no necesito resetear el BIOS, slo volver a meter fecha y hora.
Una vez que he logrado arracnarlo, puedo incluso apagarlo y encenderlo de nuevo, siempre que no lo deje pasar mucho tiempo apagado.
Cuando me falla, pasa solo una fracción de segundo entre pulsar el ON y que se apague, no da tiempo (seguro) ni a que entren los chequeos del post.


----------



## kynerox (Ene 8, 2011)

> .... e incluso sin apretar el botón, lo reintenta por sí mismo un par de veces, lo que es algo sorprendente, pues en un botón normalmente abierto...


Eso es por que ai un conflicto que se detecta y la mother hace que se reinicie, no que se apague si no como que vos apretas el boton de reseteo, por eso lo reintenta varias veces.

Pueden ser muchas cosas la que provoquen el conflicto lo mejor es ir probando las distintas cosas. Por las dudas yo te diria que tambien pruebes con otra fuente si tenes. Si usas placa de video aparte o alguna otra placa pci desconectala y fijate asi


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 8, 2011)

Es la fuente de poder.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Ene 8, 2011)

actualiza la bios o reinstala la bios


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

me suena tan raro que me quedo con ambas cosas.... o la memoria...o algo de la bios.... a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola, gracias por responder.
Es raro, verdad. Una vez arranca todo va bien, se puede reiniciar sin problemas, e incluso puedes apargar el equipo y volver a encenderlo si no se tarda mucho entre el apagado y el encendido.
La fuente es capaz de alimentar todo e incluso grabar DVDs. Nop parece que sea falta de potencia (350W); además, la miré con el tester, eso sí, en vacío.

El encendido de la placa a partir de la pulsación del 'on', es un relé de estado sólido, supongo, porque no veo ninguno electromágnético, que sería fácilmente reconocible. Dicho relé funciona, si no no os estaría siquiera escribiendo esto desde este PC. Los mismos todos dispositivos funcionan, así que no parece que sea un fallo de uno de ellos que provoque un corto....
Ando bastante despistado con el asunto.  A ver cuanto me aguanta esto.

Por si acaso voy buscando ya una MoBo 'nueva' para este viejo PC. Aparte de AsRock, ¿alguna marca más vende todavía placas socket 478?

saludos


----------



## duile (Ene 9, 2011)

Nastyboy dijo:


> Hola, jajaj, ¿por qué de ese título?, pues porque cuando yo apreto el botón de encendido, durante una fracción de segundo, parece arrancar, pero luego se para (se apaga), e incluso sin apretar el botón, lo reintenta por sí mismo un par de veces, lo que es algo sorprendente, pues en un botón normalmente abierto......
> 
> Consigo arrancar el ordenador tras abrirlo, desconectar perifericos e innumerables intentos puenteando a mano los dos pines de la placa donde se conecta el botón de encendido. Puedo llegar a tardar 1h en que se deje arrancar
> Una vez que me ha arrancado, apago, reconecto los dispositivos y lo vuelvo a encender. Una vez encendido es no manifiesta ninguna anomalia, puede permanecer dias y dias sin parar, pero si se lo apago, volvemos a lo mismo.
> ...



(realmente puede ser la placa! o algun virus q te bloqueo en sistema de arranque....) 
prueba y me avisas!!


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 9, 2011)

Virus ninguno, tengo un incordio de McaFee que no para de actualizarse, jajaj
Además, el apagado ocurre MEDIO SEGUNDO DESPUES DE PULSAR 'ON'. Justo le da tiempo para que se enciendan luces y empiecen a girar ventiladores. Tras ese medio setgundo, se para todo. Por tanto, dudo incluso que el POST llegue a entrar en acción


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 9, 2011)

Cuando termines de jugar... prueba con otra fuente.


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 9, 2011)

no tengo tiempo para juegos, y probé con otra fuente hace días, antes de escribir al foro.


----------



## kynerox (Ene 9, 2011)

Virus no por que si no por lo menos al setup entraria, la mother puede ser. 
Mother con socket 478 tenes: intel, biostar, pcchip, asrock, asus, MSI y no se me ocurren mas, lo complicado es que consigas nuevos pero igual se consiguen.


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 9, 2011)

yo en las tiendas por ahora solo encuentro asrock, la que falla es msi.
Tiendas donde las vendan?, he mirado PCbox, APP, pccity, mmarkt... ¿ideas?


----------



## kynerox (Ene 9, 2011)

De que pais sos ?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 9, 2011)

coincido con antiworldx yo probaria con otra fuente


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 9, 2011)

respecto de la fuente fue una de las primeras cosas que probé, la cambié y miré laas tensiones en vacio con el tester.
Ojala tengáis razón. Si logro una tercera fuente la probaré también.
Escribo desde España


----------



## Nandre (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola a todos que tal por lo que menconas es un problema en alguna etapa de alimentacion con respecto a lo que declaras que se borran los valores guardados en la cmos es algo raro revisa si la placa no tiene algun condensador inflado o reventado que se este poniendo en corto y te este haciendo fallar el pc tuve un caso similar con un pentium 3 y una placa madre con chipset via la cual tenia 2 condensadores inflados que provocaban inestabilidad en el sistema y aveces que no arranque
Contame como te fue buena suerte Saludos!!!


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 19, 2011)

hola

ya inspeccioné visualmente los condensadores y en aparicencia todos están bien. Si una de las primeras cosas que pensé fue que alguna etapa de alimentación de la propia placa estuviera mal.
También he cambiado la fuente.
Lo único que se me ocurre es que algún condensador esté mal por debajo, y como están muy pegados a la PCB no se note.


----------



## xmicro (Ene 19, 2011)

Probaste a cambiar la memoria RAM?
No lo descartes sin haberlo probado.

También sería bueno que aportes las especificaciones de tu PC
Procesador, Velocidad, Memoria Ram y tipo (DDR, DDRII, DRAM?)
MOtherboard, Disco Duro, 
Tipo de Sistema Operativo que usas.


----------



## Nastyboy (Ene 19, 2011)

Xmicro

pues es un venerable Pentium IV a 2'66 MHz, 3 GB de DDR 333, 2x80 GB de disco duro, VGA AGP 8x NVIDIA FX 5200 de 128MB y lleva XP SP3 con todas las acualizaciones, directX 9.0c
La placa es uns MSI 965 GM, con chip gráfico intel integrado, pero uso la NVIDIA AGP


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

Nastyboy dijo:


> Xmicro
> 
> pues es un venerable Pentium IV a 2'66 MHz, 3 GB de DDR 333, 2x80 GB de disco duro, VGA AGP 8x NVIDIA FX 5200 de 128MB y lleva XP SP3 con todas las acualizaciones, directX 9.0c
> La placa es uns MSI 965 GM, con chip gráfico intel integrado, pero uso la NVIDIA AGP



Mencionas alguna placa de remplazo para tu procesador... . No, eso no se hace ahora con las opciones de tecnología y presupuesto al alcance de todos. A mi se me hace que la Mobo ya dio lo que tenía que dar. Claramente es un problema electrónico con la secuencia de arranque; quizás las fases de poder... Reguladores de tensión. Simplemente con esas no batallo para nada y las descarto.

Saludos!


----------



## antidesco (Feb 2, 2011)

hola, me suena a condensador pasado, a mi me pasó con una placa hace algunos años, desconectaba todo, y empresaba a probar, seguramente en tanto se descargaba y funcionaba el dichos PC super bien 3 dpias luego la misma funcia. solución ...cambiar placa


----------



## Nastyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

pues desde la última vez que le metí mano para revivirlo, lleva tres semanas funcionando ininterrmpidamente, y todo bien. Y lo he reiniciado varias veces, y he grabado DVDs.. o sea que de la fuente de poder no es. Si acaso, como tú bien dices, de alguna etapad e alimentación de la propia placa.
Cuando lo tenga que apagar veré que pasa. Ya tengo una tercera fuente (con la segunda pasaba igual) preparada para probar.

saludos


PD: probé a quitar módulos de RAM y tampoco mejoraba, y de hecho windows funciona perfectamente. Si hubiera problemas de RAM tendría algún BSOD...

saludos


----------

